# Fishing Report -3R's



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Took a freshwater buddy down to 3R's this AM. Stopped in to get some squid, sand fleas, and some cob mullet.

Set up around 5:30 with sandfleas on one rod, mullet on another. First blue came within minutes and continued for 3 straight hours - non stop.  It was so fast and furious that we had to put our other rod away as we could not watch and bait two rods at once durign the frenzy. We caught 50 blues - the largest measuring 16". Throw in a couple of skates and called it a day.

This was a first for my freshwater buddy and he told me he was going to forget about freshwater forever!  (Welcome to the Dark Side!) 

All of my fish were caught on my new Allstar 10'6" homemade rod. The skunk is dead! This rod chucked 3 oz and a piece of mullet forever and was sensitive to feel every nibble. Can't wait to beef up the ABU reel and put braid on her next year...

Fish were hittng fast but you had to hold your rod at all times to hook them...

Lesson learned today - When fish are picky, forget about those hi-lo fireball rigs with all that terminal gear - All fish were on hand-made hi-low rigs rigged without any terminal gear attached. This made the rigs real sensitive to bites. A double surgeon knot on both ends and two dropper loops did them in...Gami's made the hooking easy..

Beautiful day until the wind changed and brought out the white caps on the water..
..
Sandcrab


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

That's how it's been Sandcrab, glad you had a nice day! The weather was beautiful. BTW, I had real nice success on the Fireball rigs from Henlopen Tackle (Maws Tails) They are hand tied by the owner with mono and not the usual wire. I have scored way more fish from the surf this summer by holding my rod instead of " Deadsticking" as well. In fact Liam was deadsticking and catching last weekend and ribbing me for having to hold my rod. Real nice huh? I know it felt good watching your friend catch.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*3 R's*

Where is that at? Still new...have to ask.


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

*3 R's*

It's a part of Delaware State Park located about 0.5-1 mile South of Indian River Inlet... The place is called 3 R's Road... There is a walk on area and the ramp for the 4wd vehicles...


----------



## HR (Nov 14, 2002)

What pound test on the hand tied rigs?


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks I'm gonna check that out.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Hand tying rigs...*



HR said:


> What pound test on the hand tied rigs?


I use 50 lb test for tying rigsa and snells on smaller hooks. For the larger hooks, I usually use either 80 or 100 lb test. I use wire for shark rigs with a haywire twist and a barrel.


The hi-low rigs consist of two double-surgeon knots tied on each end and a couple of dropper loops in the middle. I usually trash them at the end of the day along with my shock leaders on my rods. After a day of fishing in the surf, the shocker is usually so abraided that it is not worth it.

IMHO:
Less terminal gear (swivels, snaps, etc.)=more sensitivity=more bites felt=more fish. 

Sandcrab


----------



## Sirfishy (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks for the report. Heading up to 3R's tomorrow. Gonna fish the tourney this weekend. Good to know the blues are biting. Maybe I'll win it again.....Which cut bait was best? 

Fred


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Fred,
Last weekend it was cut Bluefish. Darn cannibals


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

murphman said:


> Fred,
> ast weekend it was cut Bluefish. Darn cannibals


I second that!  Used finger mullet to catch the first blue, then cut blues for bait after that.

Hold the rod and you wont miss any strikes...Light action rods work best...forget about using heavers in a tube - they'll rob you blind...


----------

